# Multiples Sistemas GNU/Linux en memoria y GRUB !???

## Diabliyo

Buen dia.

Debido a las diversas necesidades que surgen para tener en una sola memoria varios sistemas operativos, estuve pensando sobre si fuese posible tener una memoria por ejemplo con 4 particiones, copiar la ISO de 4 distros en cada particion y con GRUB escribir el MBR de la memoria usb para indicar un MENU DE BUTEO selectivo.

Pero todo esto es teorico y ocurrencia, he buscado en google pero se menciona solamente la herramienta YUBI (para windows), la cual descarto y no me interesa ya que mi objetivo es saber si fuese posible via gnu/linux y evitar estan en el ambiente windows.

Alguien sabe si es posible hacer esto ?

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Pues la verdad que ni idea... pero una busqueda rapida en Google por "linux usb multiboot" me arroja el siguiente resultado:

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

No hay nada que impida instalar varias distribuciones Linux en el mismo disco, cada una en su partición.

Si lo que quieres es que funcionen simultáneamente, puedes utilizar algún programa de virtualización como el Virtualbox de Oracle (está en portage), que te permite tener en tu escritorio varios sistemas operativos, cada uno en una máquina virtual en una ventana, funcionando simultáneamente. Incluso pueden conectarse entre ellos o a tu red como si fueran ordenadores independientes.

Eso sí, si decides usar la virtualización hazlo en un PC bien provisto de CPU y RAM, o te irá lentísimo en cuanto le metas una pocas máquinas virtuales.

----------

## Facu

Hasta donde se, no deberían presentarse diferencias entre instalarlo en un disco o instalarlo en un prendrive. Solo difiere como este se bootea. O eso en teoría, tal vez me equivoque, nunca lo he probado... Puedes probar particionando con fdisk o cualquier programa de particionado, y formateando en ext4. Solo es cuestion de probar y ver si funciona (o no).

Si lo haces, porfa avisa como te fue! Saludos!  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Diabliyo si lo que pretendes es arrancar desde cualquiera de las ISOs que hayas copiado en el pendrive es perfectamente posible la forma de hacerlo es que te fijes en el menu de arranque de las distintas ISO para crear un menú y seleccionar la que quieras arrancar, no creo que grub te ayude a hacerlo pero puedo estar perfectamente equivocado en eso.

Pues parece que si estaba equivocado, echa un vistazo http://blog.desdelinux.net/

Si lo que pretendes es instalar las distintas ISOs en el pendrive ya te han dicho como fdisk para crear las particiones y mkfs para formatear luego la instalación es trivial.

----------

## gringo

con grub2 no te hace falta ni volcar las isos ni crear particiones, simplemente copias las ISOs al pendrive, escribes grub al mbr de la memoria y configuras grub como se detalla aqui :

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#ISO_images

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Como bien dice gringo, Grub2 puede hacerlo sin problema alguno. Con versiones anteriores también es posible, aunque no trivial  :Wink: 

Otra cosa distinta es "cómo" pueda reaccionar cada ISO al arrancar bajo estas condiciones. Sistemas init poco inteligentes pueden tener problemas al encontrar el sistema raíz bajo esta configuración, y, por tanto, no arrancar en absoluto. Pero eso también puede pasarte simplemente al estampar la imagen en un pendrive o al usar una unidad IDE en una distro nueva (o una SATA en una antigua).

----------

